

Ask HN - Good Colo Provider In Los Angeles For Startups? - ApolloRising

Need to know where to colocate 2 4u boxes in LA. I don't need more than 5 megabits of bandwidth just good hosting.<p>I don't want to migrate the boxes to other hardware or the cloud, etc, simply want to power and bw and 8u's of space.<p>Any ideas on a decent provider and an approximate reasonable cost for something like that?
======
jolan
<http://www.alchemy.net/>

